# Call for your old race photos!



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Former (and maybe some current) NORBA/IMBA racers of the 80s and 90s,

I was walking down memory lane, sharing some stories with fellow racers from BITD and laughing with my wife about some of the races particularly Mt Snow in the early 90s. My wife immediately adopted the term Tomechanical after hearing it announced once and applied it to every parts breakage (mine, Tomac's or anyone else's) from '91 onwards. 

As I try to locate some of mine, I'd love to see what pictures you might have from those big NORBA races as well as the Grundig and Jeep sponsored series. Late 80's early 90's - not just the "big guys" but whatever you have. 

Post 'em here for all to see ... Or send them to me 

Thanks and stay well and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Something like this?
JT mt snow '91


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Exactly. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Where's the thread with all the old school race photos? That's a good one that already exists!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Where's the thread with all the old school race photos? That's a good one that already exists!


I suspect you mean this thread

Vintage Race Photos

Yeah I forgot about that one. Great photos therein.

Most seem like professional photos and are of the Pros. Great stuff but it would be nice to see some pictures taken by regular folk of the non famous as well as famous people on the track. Post them on that thread or here - doesn't matter - it would be great to see what people have stuck in envelopes and albums.

I took a day off today and am enjoying the reminiscing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

KDXdog said:


> Something like this?
> JT mt snow '91


A Ritchey with a Scott fork, sacrilegious!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Jimmy Deaton and Robbie Rupe watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> A Ritchey with a Scott fork, sacrilegious!


Ritchey and Scott have had a relationship for years and the race team all used the forks for a year or two including Ruthie. Tom currently rides a carbon Scott mountain bike.

Frischknecht also rode a steel Scott full suspension bike in '93 or so with Ritchey decals. A forum member has the bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ritchey and Scott have had a relationship for years and the race team all used the forks for a year or two including Ruthie. Tom currently rides a carbon Scott mountain bike.
> 
> Frischknecht also rode a steel Scott full suspension bike in '93 or so with Ritchey decals. A forum member has the bike.


It just doesn't seem right, but's it's business. Especially when Tom and I recently passed each other on Crazy Pete trail, he was on a Scott, with a Scott jersey. I did get a double take and a big smile when he realized I was on a P21.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Regular folk, non pro? 
Must mean me, when I was a bit "lighter" than now:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

KDXdog said:


> Regular folk, non pro?
> Must mean me, when I was a bit "lighter" than now:


That's what I'm talking about Willis!!!

We have plenty of Pro photos but seeing pictures of "regular" folk at these races means it was once (and maybe still is) a "regular folk" event - even the biggest of the races. And in those days though it was competetive, the fun and camraderie was the best


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ritchey and Scott have had a relationship for years and the race team all used the forks for a year or two including Ruthie. Tom currently rides a carbon Scott mountain bike.
> 
> Frischknecht also rode a steel Scott full suspension bike in '93 or so with Ritchey decals. A forum member has the bike.


This one?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

That's Tim Rutherford wearin the Ritchey Kit .


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> This one?


no, probably a few years older than that one. I think the Scott used a Clark-Kent designed rear suspension.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> no, probably a few years older than that one. I think the Scott used a Clark-Kent designed rear suspension.


Yup, I know the one you're talking about now. Shock was placed between the seatstay and top tube.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Since you showed me yours, I'll show you mine (no GoB, no Naked Crit pics )


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

All of these were taken with an inexpensive point and shoot camera. Here are a few photos of the guy who came up with the *Mount Snow Naked Crit *idea:

*Louie Trevino*

























The guy doing the filming back then is now doing it as an idependent sports photographer in NYC - *Marco Quezada*. Guess he got his start way back then.

While not a racing photo, I figured I'd throw this in too - some members of our Team:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This one is definitely not famous. It's me, from the 1996 Cactus Cup in AZ. I'm riding my 1993 Specialized S-Works Steel, with carbon Judys and blue Grafton cranks. Everthing else was a mix of XT/XTR. I'm wearing my NAU jersey, an original Camelbak, and an ExtrAir helmet. Oh, and some M-Frames.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

djmuff said:


> This one is definitely not famous. It's me, from the 1996 Cactus Cup in AZ. I'm riding my 1993 Specialized S-Works Steel, with carbon Judys and blue Grafton cranks. Everthing else was a mix of XT/XTR. I'm wearing my NAU jersey, an original Camelbak, and an ExtrAir helmet. Oh, and some M-Frames.
> 
> View attachment 748390


It's interesting to see how body position has evolved from then to now. Definitely biased for the descent now. Cool pic.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It's interesting to see how body position has evolved from then to now. Definitely biased for the descent now. Cool pic.


I remember that uphill and cross country were big while separate downhill races were a relatively new and not quite as popular among the racers - at least here in the Northeast.

I think the prevailing attitude was 
"Hey, anyone can go fast downhill..." :smilewinkgrin:

Are there separate uphill races anymore? :skep:

After one of those "easy" NORBA downhills on which I left most of the skin of my left forearm, I bought myself a pair of arm and shin protectors. Not much but better than nothing I guess. Think of corregated cardboard covered by blue nylon and held on by elastic straps.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Mt Snow: yes, hill climb, slalom & XC events. Good bang for your buck back then. I think this shot was from 89 or 90: toe clips, rock ring, rigid fork on the 'ol FAT.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah - I still had toe clips on Suntour track pedals in mid '91. Still have them. Super light!Then switched to Grafton Speed Traps when they came out. 

Rock Rings ... reminds me of Lynnwoods Spring Meltdown - saw a lot of them there as far as I remember.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Lynn Woods: a 15 minute spin from my house! My "home" course (didn't help me at all). Too bad they don't have races there anymore.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

KDXdog said:


> Lynn Woods: a 15 minute spin from my house! My "home" course (didn't help me at all). Too bad they don't have races there anymore.


Was always part of my visit to relatives in Winthrop and integral to my harassment of the Merlin gang on the way up from NY and before heading back to Brooklyn.:thumbsup:

Too bad that there are no more races there. Came in third in one race due to inability to slow or stop. Completely blew through a set of brake pads in the pouring rain. Combo of mud/sand worked like a grinder :eekster:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Winthrop! My kids play hockey there all the time. Too funny.

Here's another of JT.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

If I took the photo, I'm not in it. Here are a couple of guys talking race strategy at Mammoth around 1986 and Mike Sinyard handing Ned Overend a bottle at the national championships around 1988. Also, John Loomis passing Dave McLaughlin in the national cyclocross championship around 1988. Loomis is wearing a borrowed Arrow shirt because apparently his race jersey was in violation of something.


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

Mt Snow in the early 90s was the highlight of my year. Me and my college roomates would go up really early in the week to try and grab our favorite spot in the Carinthia camping area. We would hang out there in lawn chairs right along the course tape and drink beers and share em with racers who were inclined to partake...seemed in those days there was no shortage of guys with something broken to the point they were gonna DNF.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fantastic photos everybody. I really enjoyed them. Yay!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

auntesther said:


> Mt Snow in the early 90s was the highlight of my year. Me and my college roomates would go up really early in the week to try and grab our favorite spot in the Carinthia camping area. We would hang out there in lawn chairs right along the course tape and drink beers and share em with racers who were inclined to partake...seemed in those days there was no shortage of guys with something broken to the point they were gonna DNF.


I remember seeing you guys there. 

Yep - #1 broken part there was a rear derailleur - logs and rocks tore 'em off with regularity. :madman:

I'm suspect there were were a few DNF'ers with "broken" parts who only wanted your beer.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Haystack was where the party was at. Great times at Mt. Snow every year.


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Haystack was where the party was at. Great times at Mt. Snow every year.


I stand corrected. Haystack it was.


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I remember seeing you guys there.
> 
> Yep - #1 broken part there was a rear derailleur - logs and rocks tore 'em off with regularity. :madman:
> 
> I'm suspect there were were a few DNF'ers with "broken" parts who only wanted your beer.


You may be right. :thumbsup:

one year I think the #2 breakage was Spec M2 frames. I think I must have seen 5-6 in maybe '93.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Mt Snow Dual Slalom*

Great thread!

Here's a small pic of me doing the slalom on an '89 Wicked.

I'll have to dig out the old slides and pictures from Mt Snow and the Ross Race.

To get rid of the pre race jitters, I'd cut pieces of yellow tape to decorate my helmet - the classic Bell V1 Pro.

In 88 I did the Eddy Van Halen stripes to my helmet. Unfortunately I was one of those hauled off the mountain. I was unprepared for a waterbar & went over the bars at high speed. Three broken fingers, broken wrist, bruised ribs, & mild concussion made for a long ride home.

Great memories though.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Retro Dude said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Here's a small pic of me doing the slalom on an '89 Wicked.
> 
> ...


Dig out those slide and picttures - taht's what this thread's about! :thumbsup:

That water bar - I am sure most thought WTF!!! after going down.

The problem was that it was nearly invisible at speed or at the very least, unimpressive in it's ability to swallow a front wheel.

Good photo - looking forward to the others.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

At the NORBA races, Snow Summit, Big Bear, CA. May 1990


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Whiskeytown 1985*

Some pictures of The 1985 Team Outback and their bikes along with a starting line photo and a smiling Jacquie Phelan!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In the photo above Gavin Chilcott is in the specialized jersey, Max Jones wears Ritchey colors and it looks like Roy Rivers in the Suntour jersey.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> In the photo above Gavin Chilcott is in the specialized jersey, Max Jones wears Ritchey colors and it looks like Roy Rivers in the Suntour jersey.


I believe you are correct...I was just
proud to have my riders lining up with such a bunch!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Former (and maybe some current) NORBA/IMBA racers of the 80s and 90s,
> 
> As I try to locate some of mine, I'd love to see what pictures you might have from those big NORBA races as well as the Grundig and Jeep sponsored series. Late 80's early 90's - not just the "big guys" but whatever you have.


My first race, my first race photo. 1992 Cactus Cup near Pinnacle Peak north of Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

flyingcloud said:


> I believe you are correct...I was just
> proud to have my riders lining up with such a bunch!


And if I am not mistaken, the lad in the light green jersey with the red swoosh and a hairnet helmet is a young George Theobald!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> In the photo above Gavin Chilcott is in the specialized jersey, Max Jones wears Ritchey colors and it looks like Roy Rivers in the Suntour jersey.


 Who's the gorilla in the white over coat?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! 

Nice pile of photos from a time before the famous were. :thumbsup:

Nice commentary, CK - it's almost like you've done that before.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Shanty Creek in Bellair,Mich.
96?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

^^^^ 
Susan DeMattei and Ruthie Matthes


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

*96 Shanty Creek*

Julie Furtado after whoopin upsomeass.
Susan Dematei again.Wasn't she just too cute?
A couple autograph cards.
Remember Kovachi Wheels?


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*gorilla in the white over coat*



jeff said:


> Who's the gorilla in the white over coat?


I would love to know that...somebody out there does!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I love this forum. I still learn new things. Like when did Sara Ballantyne ride for Univega? I'm guessing this is after her stint with Specialized.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

flyingcloud said:


> I would love to know that...somebody out there does!


This guy?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

JT Mt snow start 92:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Start line of the first Mammoth Kamikaze in 1985. I'm wearing the Velo Club Tamalpais warmup.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> Start line of the first Mammoth Kamikaze in 1985. I'm wearing the Velo Club Tamalpais warmup.


Just watched a couple of videos that had clips of that run! At least I think that there were on the VHS tape and the DVD I watched last night.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Lickety Split said:


> Susan Dematei again.Wasn't she just too cute?


Correction: _Isn't _ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Travis Brown barely making the water jump at NORBA Shanty Creek 1996.
You had the option of going around.
You are really smart if you can tell me who is the rider that tried the jump,broke his collarbone and didn't make the Olympics.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*A couple of race vans from Whiskeytown 84'*

Tom Hillard was in charge of the Specialized Child Molester Van I believe.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Lickety Split said:


> Travis Brown barely making the water jump at NORBA Shanty Creek 1996.
> You had the option of going around.
> You are really smart if you can tell me who is the rider that tried the jump,broke his collarbone and didn't make the Olympics.


Just guessing...Rishi Grewal?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Wasn't it Travis that broke his collarbone?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

flyingcloud said:


> Tom Hillard was in charge of the Specialized Child Molester Van I believe.


Is that Witz on the left of the top photo?


----------



## xgjokax (Sep 2, 2010)

what a great thread!!! 

anyone have photos of 90s races in pennsylvania?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

here's one of me at vultures knob in wooster ohio...somewhere in the late 90's....still riding the old proflex shorts...lol....i just purchased a frame like this and some other parts to rebuild this bike...cant wait to get on it again and see what it was like...i quit riding this bike so I can use disc brakes..other than that...this bike rocked.

first pic is of me just playing around..they had a little jump at the finish line...i would practice so I was sure to air out good when crossing thru this area...lots of spectators

the second is one of my faves....this is the start of the race..the bikes behind me are about 1 bike length past the starting line...thats all she wrote for the entire race...some days were allot of fun that way...you can always tell whom raced bmx at the start.


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Travis broke the collar bone, I remember Ned coming up short I think the prior year while warming up with Tod Wells and exploding his rear wheel. Speed and not pulling up was the key to the water jump for sure, you could gain a spot or three for sure.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I remember that watering hole too....olny thing was...they all bunched up on the single track right after the jump (up a hill)..the folks that went around slowed us all up....I go a bunch of pics/video from that race somwehere....got to meet alot of the top guys/gals back then....sure was alot of fun.


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Correct, real steep up shot then a sharp left around a tree, the non jump riders never had enough speed to pop up the embankment.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ya...and I was like...time to show off...then......slooooooww down to a crwal.....either way...lots of fun....I even got to do a half lap with tomac and herbold the day before the race...they were out scouting and me and a buddy kinda hung with them(for as long as we could...they lost us after awhile)...I wiped out bad trying to hang with wayne crossdale (i think it was him) on the downhill course...those pros were dang fast.


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not super old, but myself and my good bud Dan Gillespie lined up for Tour of the Rockies in Steamboat 1997 IIRC


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

This one likely the same year, at Yankee Spring TT Todd Shoberg on the Fisher.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ran Across some old scans that look to be from the 1989 Nationals at Mammoth. I will stand corrected if anyone has better info. 

The start of the pro race, and the British rider who won the race but didn't get to be champion is already in the lead. You can see Ned and Tomac in the bunch.

Don Myrah and Tinker Juarez on the start line

Rishi Grewal


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

That Brit is Tim Gould , and,if memory serves, I'm thinkin it was the 89 worlds that was staged at Mammoth + Timmy Gould sent shivers through the Pro Peleton by scorching the hill climb.Don"Sweet Pea" Myrah won the cross country stage of the 89 Worlds(the US natz-finals were at Big Bear in 89) 
You(CK)+Peter Graves were in the announcer booth, and were in a hilarious verbal joust about music selection for the event, (at least I got a kick out of the verbal grenades bein lobbed back n forth)....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don Myrah is still crushing it.

2013 CX National Champ, second year in a row.

Don Myrah Continues Reign in Masters 45-49 - 2013 Cyclocross National Championships - Updated: Full Results, Photo Gallery, Video Interview | Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ssulljm said:


> .Don"Sweet Pea" Myrah won the cross country stage of the 89 Worlds(the US natz-finals were at Big Bear in 89)


"Sweet Pea" ???

Never heard that nickname for him before ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

mikeferg75 said:


> This one likely the same year, at Yankee Spring TT Todd Shoberg on the Fisher.


Ha Ha Shoberg. Has to be Michigan. I'd imagine Watts, Matter, Tiles, Quiring, etc. are all in there too.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

80's Ritchey team had in house nick's , as most teams -gangs do.
Warren"Hench" Sallenbach, Henrik "Henk" Djernis,Thomas"Swiss Peussy" Frischknecht,Tim"Johnny" Rutherford,Don "SweetPea" Myrah,Liz"The Beast" Chapman,Clark"Man o Steel" Natwick,Billy" Kid" Kostrikin...and some other not so savory stuff..



CCMDoc said:


> "Sweet Pea" ???
> 
> Never heard that nickname for him before ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Don Myrah and Tinker Juarez on the start line


That's a cool Ritchey jersey on Don. It's amazing to think that these two guys are still kicking ass.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ssulljm said:


> 80's Ritchey team had in house nick's , as most teams -gangs do.
> Warren"Hench" Sallenbach, Henrik "Henk" Djernis,Thomas"Swiss Peussy" Frischknecht,Tim"Johnny" Rutherford,Don "SweetPea" Myrah,Liz"The Beast" Chapman,Clark"Man o Steel" Natwick,Billy" Kid" Kostrikin...and some other not so savory stuff..


Yep pretty common but "Sweet Pea" just struck me as particularly funny. We had a "Sweet baby James" - though of course his name was not James.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This looks to me like Mammoth 1986. I see Paul Thomasberg, Tinker Juarez, Ned Overend in a Schwinn jersey, Mike Kloser, Rishi Grewal, John Tomac and Greg Herbold. Any other IDs?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> This looks to me like Mammoth 1986. I see Paul Thomasberg, Tinker Juarez, Ned Overend in a Schwinn jersey, Mike Kloser, Rishi Grewal, John Tomac and Greg Herbold. Any other IDs?


I think the Ross rider on the front row is Casey Kunselman, that's John Weissenrider in the Schwinn kit with Russ Worley on the Yeti next to JW. That's Herbold behind Worley.

I'm somewhere out of the right side of the frame aiming my Olympus. Where or where are those pics?! I know that I still have 'em. :madman:


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

My pics are a little older than you guys but I've got some from mt. snow in the early/mid 90s. This was most likely 95, used to have the shirt, got lost in a recent move though.

Then there were 2 i had to load up on imgur, i guess they were too large:


















Great times at those races!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

probiscus said:


> My pics are a little older than you guys but I've got some from mt. snow in the early/mid 90s. This was most likely 95, used to have the shirt, got lost in a recent move though.
> 
> Then there were 2 i had to load up on imgur, i guess they were too large:
> 
> Great times at those races!


Wow, you did a great job hunting down photos. heehee. I like how you look exactly the same in every photo. Also, nice alias here.  Love the photos!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are *AWESOME* photos :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Based on your expression, I'd guess they were bugging you for photos but you tolerated those Pro MTBers as best you could


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tomac looks real happy! 

Is that a gun in your nix Mr? :yikes:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

asa572 said:


> Tomac looks real happy!
> 
> Is that a gun in your nix Mr? :yikes:


You made me look.  :eekster: :blush:


----------



## 427LS1 (Apr 4, 2007)

My first race. Took 3rd place.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

probiscus said:


> Great times at those races!


I was there too. Mt. Snow WC 94


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> I was there too. Mt. Snow WC 94


Is that you next to Tomac?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Is that you next to Tomac?


No, actually he's the one behind him crying after seeing his buttocks. It happens. It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> No, actually he's the one behind him crying after seeing his buttocks. It happens. *They are* a thing of beauty.


I corrected that for you. The heavenly glutes of the Tomes require the proper identification.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> No, actually he's the one behind him crying after seeing his buttocks. It happens. It is a thing of beauty.


Thankfully I had a mouth full of seltzer instead of coffee - but I did manage to drench the blouse of one of my partners. She was not amused - but I'm still laughing about that post!!!.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Was digging around some boxes and came across these. 
1991 Hunter or Mt Snow - can't remember which. Someone will know based on the lodge in the pictures.

A few of the gang doing some practice laps.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Brutal course, fun days


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Brutal course, fun days


Well said! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Recently rediscovered 20"x30" poster


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

CCMDoc said:


> Recently rediscovered 20"x30" poster
> 
> View attachment 1042272


Nice one Paul! Is that you in the center? I couldn't tell on my phone.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Matt,
Yes that's me, 5th from left.


----------

